# Game 6: Los Angeles lakers (1-5) @ Miami Heat (4-3)



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Alrighty....Lakers are 12 point underdogs

Early game, 4:30 Pacific

Miami coming off a solid win against Toronto on Sunday

Miami has beaten the Lakers in each of their last six meetings. Kobe did not play in four of those.

Byron and Kobe need to squash their egos. Kobe is trying to play like his body is 25 and Byron is coaching and addressing players like it is 1986. DLo needs to inflate his ego and take charge for better or worse. I doubt that will happen in one game but it needs to happen very soon.

Go Lakers

Holla Jamel! http://www.tankathon.com/

edit: One day I will do the title without any typos.....


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

We should fire the coach and tank for a lottery pick. It's worked out great for the Kings for 10 years and its worked for us the past two.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Going to miss the game tonight. Lame. Will try to catch the replay. Need to start playing more consistent basketball.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> We should fire the coach and tank for a lottery pick. It's worked out great for the Kings for 10 years and its worked for us the past two.


Im not talking about him being fired...What is your opinion of Byrons coaching job? The Lakers coach could be Greg Popovich and we still would have a losing record....So what do you think of Byron's coaching this year disregarding wins/losses?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> Going to miss the game tonight. Lame. Will try to catch the replay. Need to start playing more consistent basketball.


How consistent are you playing?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Mario Chalmers wont be playing tonight...or ever again for the Heat...traded

http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2015/11/10/9705694/heat-trade-mario-chalmers-grizzlies


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Im not talking about him being fired...What is your opinion of Byrons coaching job? The Lakers coach could be Greg Popovich and we still would have a losing record....So what do you think of Byron's coaching this year disregarding wins/losses?


I'll say the same thing I said when we had Pringles. Out of all the things wrong with the team I have 5 other things I'll worry about before I get to the coach, and frequently turning over the coach only makes things worse, not better.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'll say the same thing I said when we had Pringles. Out of all the things wrong with the team I have 5 other things I'll worry about before I get to the coach, and frequently turning over the coach only makes things worse, not better.


Well cmon...you obviously must have some sort of opinion as to what he has done as an in game manager and what he has stated publicly about the players for better or worse.

You are allowed to be displeased but not want him to be fired...that IS an option ya know


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Well cmon...you obviously must have some sort of opinion as to what he has done as an in game manager and what he has stated publicly about the players for better or worse.
> 
> You are allowed to be displeased but not want him to be fired...that IS an option ya know


What is he saying that I'm supposed to have a problem with? He's coaching men, not pee wee kids. 

As for his in game stuff, I don't think people realize how whacky this roster has been since Dwight left. It's kind of like we have three competing agendas (develop young players, maintain cap room and be competitive) all at once. You really can only do one of those well, and you can't do all three. So yeah, his "in game" coaching probably isn't ideal, but I put that on his bosses. 

I didn't even mention the injuries that have plagued this team post 2012 (though all good this year at least!) Long story short, Im not wasting my breath criticizing Byron, especially when everyone else already does as if firing him would fix a damn thing.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> What is he saying that I'm supposed to have a problem with? He's coaching men, not pee wee kids.
> 
> As for his in game stuff, I don't think people realize how whacky this roster has been since Dwight left. It's kind of like we have three competing agendas (develop young players, maintain cap room and be competitive) all at once. You really can only do one of those well, and you can't do all three. So yeah, his "in game" coaching probably isn't ideal, but I put that on his bosses.
> 
> I didn't even mention the injuries that have plagued this team post 2012 (though all good this year at least!) Long story short, Im not wasting my breath criticizing Byron, especially when everyone else already does as if firing him would fix a damn thing.


We all knew at the time of the signing that Byron Scott wasn't all that as a coach. But yeah, given his Lakers ties and his (way) past success as the Nets coach (and to a lesser extent his Hornets coaching) he got a pass.

But Byron Scott needs to man up as the coach for the Lakers. He needs to assert himself, cut out the dumb talk and put his fingerprints on the team (close to all the writers say he will be gone ig the6 Lakers don't show a noticeable improvement).

That SHOULD mean:
- Play Russell and Randle heavy minutes (because, alongside Clarkson, they are the future of the franchise);
- Sit Kelly's and Bass's ass down and promote Nance and Black's playing time;
- Restrain Kobe (who is damaging the team with the way he his playing) or fake another injury to keep him out of the games;
- Set up a coherent rotation;
- Etc.

Byron Scott SHOULD be an adequate coach for this team, who is going nowhere and the porpuse should be to develop players and instill some kind of defensive focus. 
But he is saying all the wrong things and making all the wrong moves (the Lakers 4th quarter against the Knicks was utterly pathetic)...


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

I'll actually give Byron some credit for switching up the 2nd unit so early on. He had stated he wanted to see 5-10 games before he made any big changes. This unit looks much better.

He has zero control over Kobe. None. But there's not a coach who you could've or could bring in now that would be any different. Kobe has more clout than anybody in the organization. I don't believe Byron is happy with Kobe's shot selection. I think he knows how much he's hurting the team. But what can he seriously do? 

Biggest problem I have is his rigid substitution patterns. But I think the youngsters will get more playing time as the season progresses. At least I hope.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Uncle Drew said:


> I'll actually give Byron some credit for switching up the 2nd unit so early on. He had stated he wanted to see 5-10 games before he made any big changes. This unit looks much better.


Part of me gives him credit like you are....but then another thought I have is "Byron you pussy, stick to your guns"...which is stupid because his initial ideas were bad..lol

Him saying putting Metta on the active roster would be panicking...and then doing it the next day...that rubbed me wrong even though I agree he should be an active player

I know, stupid...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

WHAT!? HEAT LAKERS?! Jk. Heat 97-90


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

OH SHIT! NO KOBE TONIGHT!

TIME TO BET THAT LAKERS MONEYLINE!

http://nba.nbcsports.com/2015/11/10...-lakers-heat-game/?ocid=Yahoo&partner=ya5nbcs


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

No Kobe? That's disappointing.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

DaRizzle said:


> TIME TO BET THAT LAKERS MONEYLINE!


nevermind...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This is a swagger quarter!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lakers with the lead...feelin the flow! Crisp passes, 2nd unit contributing, Nick's on a lil hot streak...Liking what Im seeing...dont tear up your moneyline bet slips just yet!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Part of me gives him credit like you are....but then another thought I have is "Byron you pussy, stick to your guns"...which is stupid because his initial ideas were bad..lol
> 
> Him saying putting Metta on the active roster would be panicking...and then doing it the next day...that rubbed me wrong even though I agree he should be an active player
> 
> I know, stupid...


The bottom line is what I've been saying: fans are too fixtated on the coaches impact on this mess and will be hyper critical of whoever the coach is until we are no longer a lotto team.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Im hoping Huertas will show something here. He has under-performed this season so far.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dang you guys might be better w/o Kobe at this point.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> The bottom line is what I've been saying: fans are too fixtated on the coaches impact on this mess and will be hyper critical of whoever the coach is until we are no longer a lotto team.


Maybe I missed when you wrote your reasoning this simply before...but that makes total sense and I agree....BUT

Using your reasoning you could still possibly think Byron sucks ass as a coach but that its irrelevant at this point....so...yes or no, do you think Byron sucks as a coach? :baseldance:


Also, just curious, what do you think about Byron as the coach next year in regards to the free agent market? Do you think he makes any difference in FA decisions to come here or not? Would you have a problem if say Durant said " Ill sign with LA but only if they fire Byron and hire XXX as coach"?

Im just stoned and curious...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We might be better w/o Wade tonight jeez. Terrible shot selection.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

BlackNRed said:


> Dang you guys might be better w/o Kobe at this point.


:hibbert::dwight:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> :hibbert::dwight:


Lol? Does that mean he sucks? I only really pay attention to what MIA does to be honest. My friend is a big Laker fan though.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Clarkson making some mental mistakes...Good pass by DLo but Clarkson wasnt expecting and was standing on the baseline


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Falling apart in the 4th ... can't buy a bucket. Now behind by 15.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

some pretty bizarre rotations


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Getting blown out the last 6 minutes of the fucking 4th and Russell stays glued to the bench.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Bad game for Randle ... two in a row. Only 21 minutes for DLo. Not going to say DLo had a really bad game. He made several great passes that were dropped because they were not expected by his teammates.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

#SuckForSimmons


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Only reason we were in the game was because of some hot shooting from Young and MWP. Whiteside was just too much. 

BUT

First half was probably our best of the season. I really thought Metta had nothing left in the tank coming in to the season, but he has really brought the energy and hustle and it's been contagious. Our D was actually pretty good in the first half, just Whiteside gave them a bunch second chances. 

It was nice to see that ball actually moving. Think DLo did a good job orchestrating the offense while he was out there. Only 4 assists, but at least 2 "hockey assists" and a couple that would've been assists if JC wouldn't slowed down last minute. I think he's gotten much better on D already, did a much better job fighting through screens today. 

We obviously let it get away from us, but I thought we competed for most of 3 quarters. Not bad.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Getting blown out the last 6 minutes of the fucking 4th and Russell stays glued to the bench.


Yea, and no Kobe. Almost everyone's minutes went up except for DLo's. Frustrating. Huertas does _not_ make the team more competitive and he'll be lucky to be in the NBA next year. No offense to him, but idc how much he "earns" in practice, no excuse for playing him over DLo.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

One thing about Huertas. There's no reason to play him off the ball which is what he was doing a lot tonight. He needs to be the primary ball handler or not in at all.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just got home. Why didn't Kobe play? Who looked good? Who didn't?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Basel said:


> Just got home. Why didn't Kobe play? Who looked good? Who didn't?


Kobe having some issues with his back. Sat out. May not play tomorrow in Orlando.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Basel said:


> Just got home. Why didn't Kobe play? Who looked good? Who didn't?


Metta! 14 pts on 5-7 shooting, 4-4 from downtown. Started in place of Kobe and energy and defense was way up for the first unit. We just couldn't finish a defensive possession because Whiteside was killing us on the glass. (he also killed us patrolling the paint). 

First Swaggy quarter of the season (2nd quarter). Cooled off in the second half. 

Randle hasn't quite gotten back on track, but he did hit some nice jumpers.

See above for DLo recap.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Russell clearly frustrated with not playing in the 4th quarter in his postgame interview.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Russell clearly frustrated with not playing in the 4th quarter in his postgame interview.


What did he say?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Well he was very clipped with his answers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @BaxterHolmes: D’Angelo Russell on playing late in games: "I’ve got to figure out what I’m doing wrong so I can correct it.”
> 
> Byron explain why?
> 
> “No."


Welp


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Uuugggghhhhhhhh.

This team is so bad right now.


----------

